# How many lumens is your edc?



## slimshaneee (Jan 20, 2012)

I am thinking of buying a new light, and looking at one that is 100 lumens.
I know there are lights I could buy that are about the same size and can push over 400, heck some are getting in the 700 range.

Is your edc 100 or less? Is it good enough? 

Funny thing is, I didn't even carry flashlights for most of the years of my life, now I wonder if 100 lumens is good enough


----------



## RDPOE (Jan 20, 2012)

I picked up a Fenix E21 as a starter light because I was in the same boat as you. It was my first "real" flashlight and at 150 lumens it's more than I need. I actually keep it dialed back to the lower setting of about 48 and that is enough for most situations. It's nice to have the higher output on tap as well. 

I also snagged an iTP A1 which has an initial low setting of about 2 lumens (then 35,190) which is really nice to have during the evening if I don't want to wake my wife up. That resides in my pocket all day, with the Fenix in my bag.

I'd say 100 is adequate, but you'd probably want more soon enough, so maybe cut out the middle-man (so to speak) and get something with a little higher output. You don't always have to use it on max!


----------



## TEEJ (Jan 20, 2012)

It depends on what you NEED it for. I do inspections for various building issues, and anything from water damage to environmental forensics might be my daily routine. If you just need to be able to walk around w/o bumping into things, a squeezee key chain light works. If you need to see things a yard or so away, it still works, to not bump into, but not to examine in detail, and then the 100 lumen range comes in more handy. If what you need to see in detail is further away, then you need more power, but, depending on if you ALSO need to see where you're walking, then a floody beam for example is useful...but a spot type beam is better for a longer distance for the same lumens.

If I am in a crawlspace with lots of pipes/ducts, etc...and I want to see what's on the other side, a floody beam will light up whats around me great, but, even if the shine is shining all the way to my target, the light on the stuff next to me can make it hard to SEE the distant stuff visible through a narrow line of sight. So, for that, a narrow angle spot is better. 

For some things, I need the color of the light to be more white, for others, off white's OK. If I am trying to tell if a dark spot 100' away is mold or a water stain or efflorescence, etc, the whiter light gives better color rendition.

In other words, lumens are only part of the story. Its like choosing a daily driver vehicle based solely upon horsepower. Some days, 200 lm is fine, some days I NEED 800 lm, it depends. For me at least, I never wish a light were WEAKER though, but being able to lower the intensity is often useful. I USUALLY run all of them on full power though, as a default. 

So, to choose what's right for you, think about why you CARRY the light, and what you need it to do for you.


----------



## think2x (Jan 20, 2012)

100 lumens is PLENTY for most tasks. I EDC rotate between Sunwayman V10A HCRI modded, HDS 140GT and HDS 120E, I hardly ever use the HDS lights on full brightness.
BTW: I'm an Electrician and most of my lighting needs are short to medium distance at work.


----------



## jamie.91 (Jan 20, 2012)

I aim for 200 lumens, 100 may be enough but the extra 100 makes a huge difference!


----------



## fisk-king (Jan 20, 2012)

Usually at my job (hydro dam tech/electrician) I use my light ~40x a day and usually around 60Lm is enough light for most tasks. Now when inspecting the scroll case (which contains the turbine) during outages 200Lm comes in handy quite often.


----------



## Mark-60 (Jan 20, 2012)

I carry a Fenix LD15 (single AA) light with a high of 117 lumens and low of 8 lumens. I use the low setting i guess about 85% of the time. When I walk my dog at night, (I work gravyard so this is usually at night) I bring the big guns with me.


----------



## eh4 (Jan 20, 2012)

My good lights top out at about 120 lumens.
It just works out that way after I've picked around size, battery, light quality and features.
I'd be happy with 60 lumen max for EDC if the size and ergonomics of the light were right.
If I was a professional cave bear collector or something I'd have to reconsider.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Jan 20, 2012)

+1 on the intended use. If it's indoors, close up work. Then way less than 100 lumens is probably more than enough. But get outside with longer distances and bigger area's and it's a different ball game.

In some ways I'd say reflector type/design is more important than lumens. You can have a high lumen light with a nice OP reflector than can light up an area really well, but it might not has the same sort of range/throw as a lesser powered light.


----------



## Onthelightside (Jan 20, 2012)

I love my 4sevens preon 2. On max mode it has 160 lumens and that is really bright. I can light up the whole side of a cliff when I rock climb.


----------



## USACelt (Jan 20, 2012)

Most of the time, 50-100 lumens is fine for me. I edc a quark 123 and love the 200+. If walking through a dark parking lot and you want to light up a big area, its great. Its like a car, extra power isn't always needed but when it is, it's there. 
I'm personally looking for a 300+ replacement for the Quark, I like horsepower.


----------



## ylw (Jan 20, 2012)

My EDC is the EagleTac D25Cm Ti which is on my keychain. The reason is quite simple: on occasion I have wished I had some sort of light source with me and something I always carry are my keys. This was when fixing a computer, when looking at something in a darker area (like under a table, in a closet, etc.) and when walking in an industrial area (only roads so I need to see cars, trucks). For most tasks I need the med setting because I need it to light something that is in a darker area (or more shaded area). Lower is not visible, higher is too much. The high setting allows me to walk in those industrial areas (the bigger throw helps) and the moonlight aka low setting is helpful when looking for things like the keyhole (it is the first setting so quick to access). From the specs the lumen would be (the first one is the high setting with the first 90sec turbo boost; I think the OTF would be more around 200 after those 90 secs):


359/94/3 LED lumen
255/68/3 O.T.F. lumen
My Fenix L2D-ce has less lumen but I find it to be as useful on those lo, med, hi settings as the EagleTac. The EagleTac is simply a lot smaller and therefore easier to carry on a keychain. My Petzl Tikkina however is only useful for close up work like working in the darker areas/computer which is exactly why I bought it, I have 2 hands that I can use.


----------



## Roger Sully (Jan 20, 2012)

USACelt said:


> I'm personally looking for a 300+ replacement for the Quark, I like horsepower.



Quick upgrade to the QuarkX 123 and you're set!

I EDC a QuarkX 123 clipped in RF pants pocket and EagleTac P20C2 in jacket. I have the ET always with the head loosend for a medium mode and the 47s set to high and medium with the head loosened. The medium mode is ususally enough but a quick tighten of the head has the extra horsepower for sure!!


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jan 20, 2012)

I have a Peak Vesuvius on my keychain. I occasionally use it to inspect objects at work through their casings. You can see the contents of a 5-gallon pail through the bucket with 600 lumens on a pinky-fingernail-sized spot. I also have a quark mini, around 85 lumens high CRI. Non-work days I have a Quark tactical set to 90 lumens.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Jan 20, 2012)

65-650 lumens. Meaning: I rotate among 8 or so lights ranging from my single AA Energizer Ultimate to my JetBeam PA10 (on an IMR 14500)...


----------



## cland72 (Jan 20, 2012)

I pocket carry a P1D that has 16, 96, and 180 lumen options. For most things (navigating the dark) I use the 16 lumen mode, but occasionally I'll use the 96 lumen mode when I need more light. I rarely use the 180 lumens.


----------



## GaAslamp (Jan 20, 2012)

My primary EDC flashlight has output levels (OTF lumens from the manufacturer) of: 0.3, 2.8, 14, 29, 63, 80, and 130. For most tasks, I actually use the lowest two modes, which is usually quite sufficient. For walking around outside at night, for example, 14 lumens is more than enough for me (I could get by with 2.8 lumens, for that matter). I most often use the 29-lumen mode for looking in dark places during daylight when my eyes lack dark adaptation, and it's quite effective for that; I don't often use more light than this even when outside at moderate distances. I use the 63- and 80-lumen modes to illuminate things at some distance (rarely that far) or for looking around a larger area indoors with a brighter spill (and often when doing something with others, who may appreciate having more light than I would). I rarely ever use the 130-lumen mode because it doesn't make much of a difference except when illuminating things at longer distances, which I don't do a lot of. Bear in mind that I'm a minimalist when it comes to light, and I realize that some folks prefer to use even as much as 500+ lumens at short distances indoors.


----------



## RobertM (Jan 20, 2012)

My most carried light is my HDS EDC High CRI 100. It is capable of producing 0.07 - 100 lumens of output. The mode I use most often is around 25-30 lumens and it's 100 lumen max seems to be fine for 99% of my lighting needs.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jan 20, 2012)

You can put 100 lumens on your keychain pretty cheap these days, so that's a minimum  I EDC a Sunwayman V10R XM-L, which puts out anywhere from 1 to 400+, and it's perfect. I find that having a high output is great to available at all times, but even more essential is the ability to have a low output. The lower low is the main reason I use my V10R instead of my Xeno E03 as an EDC.

(you can see a review of the V10R by the link in my signature line if you like)


----------



## Danielight (Jan 20, 2012)

My EDC is a _*4Sevens Q MiniX-123*_ (low: 1.2 lumens, medium: 45 lumens, high: 210 lumens; also has SOS, strobe, and beacon). Very bright for such a small light; small size makes it ideal to carry in your pocket.


----------



## slimshaneee (Jan 20, 2012)

Funny to see a few electricians chime in, I am an electrician too. I guess that naturally we work in dark at times so are probably more prone to getting into flashlights.

I edc a 4 sevens minix 123 lately too, and I usually use the middle range of 45 lumens, The 210 is fun to show off once in awhile though.
I am thinking of picking up an hds clicky, and just sort of wondering if it is worth paying extra for more lumens. I've been trying to be cheaper (one of my new years resolutions )

I guess I have the opinion that 100 is probably good enough for almost everything I need, but more is fun.
I liked that horsepower analogy.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 20, 2012)

Just the 60-70 lumens of the old LF2XT running on NiMHs. If I have a coat there's usually a few more lumens in the pocket.

Geoff


----------



## NoFair (Jan 20, 2012)

less than 1 lumen to 400ish normally. 

Sometimes about 5-400 lumen. All my EDC lights have a pretty low low and a pretty high max. Usually with a few option in between.


----------



## Illum (Jan 20, 2012)

Fenix E05: ~20 lumens
Surefire L4 with a warm white MCE: ~400 lumens
Surefire M3 + Seraph P7 head: ~700 lumens


----------



## Itinifni (Jan 20, 2012)

As I started reading this thread I prepared to reply but as I went on I realized all my advice was already covered, I think TEEJ summed it up best. I have lights that run up to about 800lm that can be EDCd, after that they get to large to be considered EDCs. While I use most all of them for work/recreation purposes the two that I EDC are a Titanium Innovations Illumina Ti and a TerraLux Lightstar 100, both approximately 100lm. And most of the time I use them on the lower levels.

The Lightstar was inexpensive, the Ti was not, at least by my standards. The Lightstar is by far my most used light. The beam is not quite what I would like (to much of a spot), it's not as bright as I would like (though I usually use it on the low setting) and it has a strobe mode which I have no use for. When I first got it I threw it on my belt in place of my Olight T10, a light of perfect ergonomics, beam, runtime, etc. (IMHO) figuring I'd play with it for a few weeks and give it away. More than a year later it's still on my belt every day, I don't know why, I just like it.

Funny thing, this flashlight addiction.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jan 20, 2012)

My EDC hasn't changed, but its lumen output has 

My TriEDC has just had a HCRI upgrade, and driver power downgrade (for better runtimes, less heat and a lower low) taking it from ~500 lumens down to ~300 lumens. Still plenty bright on high, though.


----------



## Echo63 (Jan 20, 2012)

I have 3 edc lights
One tops out at 100 lumens, one at 200, and one at 1000 lumens.

In all honesty I use a lower setting more often.
Somewhere between 15 and 60 lumens.

My 1000 lumen light is very very floody, it will light my whole front yard easily, but only throws about as far as my 200 lumen light. (because the 200 lumen light has a tighter beam, the hotspots are similar brightness and throw around the same, but the 1000 lumen light just has a massive hotspot (maybe 5 times larger at a guess)


----------



## THE_dAY (Jan 20, 2012)

My edc for the past two months comes in at a little under 50 lumens on high. 
It's a little AAA light and has been more than adequate for when I've needed it.
I have brighter edc lights but prefer to carry this one because of the HCRI LED it uses.

Actually thinking of picking up a Fenix E15 soon if I can find someone to swap out the emitter for me. 
If I do it then it will go from 140 lumens stock high level, down to about 100 lumens on high. 
Imagine, modding a light to lower the output? 
Years ago I would've called myself crazy.


----------



## Tbone559 (Jan 21, 2012)

Tiablo E3a 200lumen on keychain.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Jan 21, 2012)

My main EDC light,a Ti Preon 2 (running off of 2 Energizer lithium AAAs) is 160 lumens,and it's more than enough.That doesn't count my 50 plus lumen UK Vizion or my 3 lumen Arc AA.


----------



## reppans (Jan 21, 2012)

I generally EDC <100 max and prefer lights with good low-ends. 80% of my usage is probably split equally between < 1 "moonlight" and a low single digit lumen (2 or 4). I like getting my eyes into night vision mode, and keeping them there. On the other hand, my lights have ridiculous runtimes, like 300-400 hours on 1xAA or 60 hours on 1xAAA. 

About the only time I use max is if I get caught bicycling out at night, or if I feel like I'm being stalked by an vicious animal oo:.


----------



## rkJr (Jan 22, 2012)

Always have an HDC Ra Clicky 140, 170 or 200 on me, especially when I go to the movies(In case of power failures or whatever)


----------



## rkJr (Jan 22, 2012)

Double post


----------



## Samy (Jan 22, 2012)

I also EDC a Preon 2. This tiny flashlight puts out some serious lumens.

If I'm going to be a fair distance from home I also take my SC51 and my Fenix E01 is always on my keys, very handy.


----------



## flashlight nut (Jan 22, 2012)

Mine is 170 lumens, maybe more since HDS usually under rates their lights.


----------



## jssp78 (Jan 22, 2012)

E1L 3-45.
Peak El Capitan level 4 NIMH 35-40.
Klarus M10 SS 3-60.
Icon Link 6-50.
E1B 80-5.


----------



## Glock 22 (Jan 23, 2012)

My EDC is an Eagletac MKII XM-L T6 it's 524 OTF lumens, great hot spot with really great spill to get a wide side to side line of sight that really suits me perfect. It runs on 2xCR123A batteries. Little over $70 buck well worth every penny.


----------



## kwak (Jan 23, 2012)

750Lm SC600 here.







I have a few smaller lower powered torches, but after having that much power and used it i would not go for much less now.


----------



## jellydonut (Jan 23, 2012)

Anywhere from 400 to 600, I have no idea really. It's a 6P with an XM-L dropin, so it's around there. I've got a two-stage tailcap so I have a low mode available too, although I tend to use high for the most part.


----------



## HIDblue (Jan 23, 2012)

550 lms - JB RRT-0 or 750 lms - ZL H600


----------



## ericjohn (Jan 23, 2012)

very humble my pelican mity lite 1960 LED is 24 lumens; and my mini maglite incan. is about 14 lumens...cannot wait to get a more powerful mini maglite pro with 200 lumens.


----------



## davyro (Jan 23, 2012)

slimshaneee said:


> Funny to see a few electricians chime in, I am an electrician too. I guess that naturally we work in dark at times so are probably more prone to getting into flashlights.
> 
> I edc a 4 sevens minix 123 lately too, and I usually use the middle range of 45 lumens, The 210 is fun to show off once in awhile though.
> I am thinking of picking up an hds clicky, and just sort of wondering if it is worth paying extra for more lumens. I've been trying to be cheaper (one of my new years resolutions )
> ...



i'm EDC'ing a HDS 170T now & it's a brilliant well built workhorse that you wouldn't regret buying,so all in all if your using it for work
& you want a light that won't let you down,my advice is go for it.:thumbsup:


----------



## eg1977 (Jan 23, 2012)

NovaTac SPL-120 (120, 10, 0.3 lumens plus strobe)


----------



## Zencyl (Jan 23, 2012)

I EDC a 4sevens Quark AA2 which on the box lists 208lm on max and .2 for moonlight. I use all the modes. Its a great pocket light and now im debating between putting a P0 on my keychain or a P2 in my shirt pocket, or I guess the real debate is which one to buy first.


----------



## BVH (Jan 23, 2012)

4Sevens Mini123 using RCR123 so probably slightly sub 300 Lumens and I also use all levels every day. If it didn't have the "high" mode, I would not be using it.


----------



## Helmut.G (Jan 23, 2012)

My EDC lights need a big brightness range, i.e. go very low and very high in brightness at the same time.
I usually carry a Thrunite Scorpion Turbo, a Sunwayman V10R or sometimes a novatac 85T as a secondary, most of the time a liteflux LF2XT as a small backup and most of the time a fenix E01 as a small backup backup.

you see, one single-mode indestructible, one 21-mode and three infinitely variables.


I love the Scorpion because it can be used completely single-handed and because it has the moonlight.
Example: driving in the dark, GF wants to read, I can pull it off my belt, un-lock it and turn it on moonlight all with my right hand and without ever taking my eyes off the street.


----------



## pounder (Jan 23, 2012)

zlt sc600..so 750 lumens on high..medium at 65 lumens does mostly everything though..


----------



## Fitz11 (Jan 23, 2012)

Quark AA2 tactical 205 max and it sees the most use on medium (around 50lm)


----------



## FRITZHID (Jan 25, 2012)

i EDC a rockey 3AAA 90/180/sos and i love it, it's cheap, fairly easy on Batts, and hangs nice from my keyclip. i'd like it if it had a moonlight setting but for the $10 i pay'd for it, and the beating it's taken over the life i've had it, i don't think i've gone wrong. 90lm does plenty for around the house and the 180lm does wonders lighting up my backyard for the stray noise here and there. the strobe has come in handy attracting my kids attn in stores/parking lots and other public places as well. i also have one of these with a red filter on my nightstand as a nightlight for finding the misc items needed and not wake up the Mrs.


----------



## LightWalker (Jan 25, 2012)

Fitz11 said:


> Quark AA2 tactical 205 max and it sees the most use on medium (around 50lm)



Medium mode on the Quark AA2 with XPG LED is about 20 lumens.


----------



## Richub (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm counting the lights I carry on my person here:

Fenix E05: 27 lumen. In case I just need some light at close range.
Fenix E15: 140 lumen max, usually used at 75 lumen. For outdoor use.

These 2 lights are sufficient for about 85% of the tasks I need a light for.

Lights carried in my EDC backpack vary from 300+ lumen (PD31 and TK15) to 800+ lumen (TK35 or TK41)


----------



## GaAslamp (Jan 25, 2012)

flashlight nut said:


> Mine is 170 lumens, maybe more since HDS usually under rates their lights.



What I wonder is whether they are deliberately underrating their flashlights or specifying a minimum--the latter seems to make more sense to me. :shrug:


----------



## Snareman (Jan 25, 2012)

Depending on which light I'm carrying usually 180-200 with a low end of 0.8. Both ends are important. The 0.8-200 will be fulfilled by my soon to be arriving HDS Rotary. Otherwise I most often carry a Fenix PD20 that goes to 180.


----------



## Darvis (Jan 25, 2012)

Like most, I carry more than one for both varied output and features:

Primary is an L1 with an RCR; 45/110
Backup is an SC51; sub lumen-200
Preon Revo on the keychain; 4-80
Single level XM-L P60 @ 3.1 amps for about 600 (In the man-purse- yes, I carry a man purse)

Most often, it's the short push of the L1 that does the trick, so 45 lumens about does it.


----------



## TheExpert (Jan 26, 2012)

Hds rotary- .8 to 200 i think.


----------



## ltxi (Jan 26, 2012)

About 40.....a JIL CR2 that's been riding in my off hand pants pocket daily for seven plus years. Still looks like new.


----------



## Danielight (Jan 31, 2012)

ShiningBeam I-mini XP-G Neutral White Tactical: 245 lumens.


----------



## Bubble8644 (Jan 31, 2012)

New to the forum but after finding out what edc stood for mine is a olight i1 so I believe it can produce up 180 but I only ever really use it on its second setting which is 40.


----------



## stoli67 (Jan 31, 2012)

I have two ra clickies upgraded to XMLs and a warm haiku and an XML haiku... All I guess would be less than 250


----------



## Nicrod (Jun 1, 2012)

Been EDCing my novatac 120P modded to warm XM-L, mostly on med/40-50 lum. When I'm working, lately I've been taking my novatac 85T with me. It's used mostly on high/85, and lowlow/.3. 

Nic


----------



## ToddC (Jun 1, 2012)

EDC is Fenix E01... 10 lumens?


----------



## Gooby (Jun 1, 2012)

Fenix TK70: 2200 Lumens


----------



## Jash (Jun 1, 2012)

EO5 goes everywhere in mmy left pants pocket. It's 30 lumens are up to meeting 90% of my lighting needs. In my EDC bag I have a PD20, and rarely gets used unless I need to see more than 5 metres when I'm out and about.


----------



## Owen (Jun 1, 2012)

ZL SC51Fw. Rated up to 164 lumens on H1. I doubt it's anywhere close to that, but I never use the highest mode, anyway. 
I use the L1, L2, M2, and H2 modes a lot(2, .16, 6.5, and 82 rated lumens, respectively). Neutral flood...fantastic.


----------



## Smokescreen (Jun 1, 2012)

approx. 120 lumens... HDS e120


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Jun 2, 2012)

On my belt - 337 (Tk15 - though i may carry my L2T if i like it more when i get it, in which case, 600+)
In my pocket - 72 (LD01)


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd say 100 is enough. I edc a ZL SC50W or hds 170T so that's a max of 106 & 170. Both are enough when I need them but most of the time I see myself using my back up E05 because I love its tint and floody beam.


----------



## rockhong01 (Jun 2, 2012)

I would dare to say 100 lumens is adequate for most situation you encounter in your daily life. I myself carry HDS Systems Rotary. Although it gets 200 lumens in its top output, I seldom rotate to its highest power.


----------



## rockhong01 (Jun 2, 2012)

Gooby said:


> Fenix TK70: 2200 Lumens


Oh, my! It's awesome fore an EDC.


----------



## John_Galt (Jun 2, 2012)

Ra Clicky 140n modified with an R2 XP-E... ~150-175?


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 2, 2012)

sigh

Again...its not a fair question, its asking the wrong parameter.

What we are REALLY trying to say is how many LUX on what we are trying to SEE is desirable.

If I have a light with a very tight beam with a lot of throw, a smaller number of lumens is needed to get the target lux we want, because the lumens are all concentrated into a smaller surface area of target.


If I have a very floody beam, the same number of lumens might produce a small fraction of the lux, but over a larger area.

This is why a 750 lumen SC600 might not put enough light on something 200 yards away to make out what's out there, but an 80 lumen DEFT edc LR+ can light up a target 400 yards away, etc.


So, depending on what you are trying to SEE, and in what detail, and in what beam shape/size of lit area, etc....any number of LUMENS might work...but not necessarily. 


If I just don't want to bump into things/find that latrine in the middle of the night at the campsite w/o waking people...sure, moonlight levels work great.

If I need to tell if a main line has trunks coming off of it in a long crawlspace, or if what I see is just damaged insulation, etc...and whether I need to crawl to my left to get to a pass through in the block knuckle walls, or to my right to a different section...

..especially considering I might need to spend 5 minutes doing it given the obstructions, etc...and DON'T want to crawl 5 minutes in the wrong direction, and then go 5 minutes back, and then another 5 minutes in the right direction...etc...

I NEED to be able to see more detail....the character of the target, not JUST its presence/absence. 






Crawlspace under apartment building with ~ 600 lumens







Crawlspace under apartment building with ~ 120 lumens


I see a real improvement with 600 lumens in the above examples. I know some say 100 lumens is "more than enough", and, for them, sure, maybe it is.

For inspection work though, unless you only need to see details right in front of you, or, a small spot further away...100 lumens might NOT be enough.

Look at the above pics, taken from the same crawlspace...and see which of those two lighting options you'd find more useful, and, choose for yourself.


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2012)

I guess what the op means by edc is a light for general purposes 24/7. A 100 is enough by those standards. It would be another topic if a work light is what is needed because the OP might have specified if it would be used for work, looking at crawlspace and the like and I think that work light would not really be an edc 24/7


----------



## ClassicGOD (Jun 2, 2012)

I normally EDC one of those 3:
Eagletac D25CM Ti
JetBeam TCR1 
Sunwayman V10R Ti

So it's between 250 and 500lm (I use 16340 in TCR1 and V10R and CR123 in D25C) but I really use them at highest brightness.


----------



## fishndad (Jun 2, 2012)

slimshaneee said:


> I am thinking of buying a new light, and looking at one that is 100 lumens.
> I know there are lights I could buy that are about the same size and can push over 400, heck some are getting in the 700 range.
> 
> Is your edc 100 or less? Is it good enough?
> ...



yes it is more than 100 lumens and yes its good enough. But that is very vague isnt it.
how many more than 100?
good enough for what?


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 2, 2012)

ico said:


> I guess what the op means by edc is a light for general purposes 24/7. A 100 is enough by those standards. It would be another topic if a work light is what is needed because the OP might have specified if it would be used for work, looking at crawlspace and the like and I think that work light would not really be an edc 24/7



That again assumes that your life is exactly like someone else's.

Where I come from, edc means what you carry every day...as in, its normally with you. After that, it means NOTHING. If MY every day usage means finding my keys if I drop them, and YOUR every day usage means patrolling a warehouse for vandals and trespassers, we are NOT going to find that the same light does it all.

If MY everyday use involves needing to see a lot of detail and YOUR every day use involves presence/absence type vision...the same light may not work for both.

Also our level of EXPECTATION is also a factor.

If you think about it, really, we see better in day light....which results in about 10,000 - 25,000 LUX on what we are looking at.

So, anything LESS than that, will mean that we don't see AS WELL.

So, if you have a 100 lumen light, to GET say 10,000 Lux on a target...you need to concentrate those 100 lumens into a very small circle of light....and/or, be very close.

If you have a 1,000 lumen light, you STILL have to concentrate the lumens and/or be very close to get that Lux, but, not AS concentrated, or, as close.

So, to call something "enough" is misleading to someone ASKING how much is "enough"...as its masking the fact that there are a LOT of compromises that are made in lighting....for practical reasons.

So, what is "bright enough to see", may not be "bright enough to see as well as if you had something brighter".

Obviously, you don't ALWAYS need to see as much as at other times...but, its nice to be ABLE to see better.

Do we buy cars that can only go 45 mph, as there's simply no need to go any faster? Obviously, you'll still get to your destination at 45 mph...and there are no areas where you HAVE TO go faster than 45 mph as a MINIMUM speed limit.

Is it BETTER to be ABLE to go faster than the MINIMUM? Sure, usually it is...and its nice to have the option.

How about how far you SEE with your head lights?

Ever wish they showed everything a bit dimmer, because you thought you could see well "enough" anyway with dimmer headlights?

Same for the edc lights...there are very few cases where a higher high is a bad thing. Just like lower lows are a good thing....higher highs broaden the usefulness of the light...you can SEE MORE.

"Enough" is a subjective compromise. Especially in this case, where "enough" means "What you settled for instead of daylight".


So, as it IS subjective, a lot of people who are used to a dim light, and don't NEED to see much...feel that they don't WANT TO see more. They then tell YOU that you don't NEED TO see more either.


*I'm just pointing out that this is the context of the responses here.
*

Frankly, IMHO, the light with "enough", that can be edc'd, has not been invented yet.


When we can have daylight from a pocket sized light, in a large enough pool so as to allow our eyes to use it all, with high CRI so that the objects are rendered accurately....THEN I'll call that "Enough".


----------



## Lichtinsdunkel (Jun 2, 2012)

Mine is the EDC Rotary by Henry (200 lumens).
More than enough output for all situations.

Regards
Walter


----------



## Mumbojumboo (Jun 2, 2012)

Maratac 80 lumens




mumbo peanut carbon by mumbojumboo, on Flickr


or Klarus 85 lumens




mumbo lost coast brew by mumbojumboo, on Flickr


----------



## Endalaus (Jun 3, 2012)

Depends... I'd like to say its 250 (max) for the lummi raw but in reality it's 10.5 because the one light I always have with me is my indestructible arc aaa.


----------



## Up All Night (Jun 3, 2012)

Fenix E01, always. Years of use and abuse! (key ring)

4 Sevens Quark AA on 14500 with eneloop back-up cell (neck carry)

Oft maligned Costco Techlite, the 160 lumen iteration w/XP-E. Great throw, runs on "duraloops". Sits in the bottom of a cargo pocket. This thing has been dropped, kicked,thrown and buried by city snowploughs. It just refuses to quit!


Oh, and hello! From north of the 49th! :wave:


----------



## biglights (Jun 3, 2012)

Gooby said:


> Fenix TK70: 2200 Lumens



WOW


----------



## potpot (Jun 4, 2012)

For me, around 25 lumens has been more than enough for most of my daily usage even though my light can go higher.


----------



## ico (Jun 5, 2012)

Well someone is cranky. I may have been too general to say that and I am sorry. What I was only trying to say is that with my specific use(Light is only used very moderately.Light is not used for work) , a 100 is pretty much enough and it may not be applicable to all but at least some have the same view.

Like as you said, "enough" is a subjective word meaning it has a different value depending on the person. For you, enough = "When we can have daylight from a pocket sized light, in a large enough pool so as to allow our eyes to use it all, with high CRI so that the objects are rendered accurately".
For me, enough = 100. 

That is all I have to say. I may or may not read the next "novel" someone is going to post but I would not reply anymore. The OP asked a question and I just answered from my POV. 



rockhong01 said:


> Gooby said:
> 
> 
> > Fenix TK70: 2200 Lumens
> ...


Best carried with a clip!


----------



## ikeyballz (Jun 5, 2012)

I EDC a Quark AA running on 14505...So pretty much the same specs as the Quark 123: 0.2 to 205 Lumens. Usually kept at the 205L.


----------



## cbr400rr (Jun 5, 2012)

Eagletac D25CL2 is my EDC or the 4Sevens Quark X 123.


----------



## Erzengel (Jun 5, 2012)

120
The complete answer is to short for this forum :laughing:.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 5, 2012)

ITPA3 - 1.5L, 25L, 75L
Quark AAT - 2L, 120L (eneloop)
Ako-Ray K109 - 15L, 50L, 135L (ball-park estimates)
L1T - 15L, 95L


----------



## zenbeam (Jun 5, 2012)

I carry an EagleTac D25C (clicky-verted) in my pocket (sometimes in holster) most everywhere I go. 209lm OTF on High (Turbo), but with great Low & Med settings that I use quite a lot as well. Great portability and a decent variety of usable light outputs. 


How does one EDC a Fenix TK70 anyway? Use it as a walking stick???


----------



## jorn (Jun 5, 2012)

I always got my "lego" quark p0 with a neutral dqg pill. 3 and 60 lumens with neutral tinted pure
flood


----------



## benvr8 (Jun 5, 2012)

Mumbojumboo said:


> Maratac 80 lumens
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Love your EDC setup. Did you get th Maratac light from CountyComm? It looks like one of their titanium cord clutches on your keyring the also. I have two of their Maratac lights and love them both. The copper one is by far the coolest though.


----------



## wbsneed (Jun 6, 2012)

My edc is typically about 120 lumens, but I will often carry a little AAA leatherman light which I think puts out maybe 12 lumens. They are both bright enough for everything I've come across.


----------



## Bigpal (Jun 6, 2012)

I am asking myself this question and think I am going with EagleTac D25LC2. It's OTF lumens are 548/370/50/5. The way I see it is a more powerful flashlight can always get dimmer, but not the other way around. It's compact and even if I don't need them, the extra lumens will be there.


----------



## PaleBlueDot (Jun 6, 2012)

Quark Mini 123 in Neutral White and a slightly bigger Quark AA(2) in my bag.. Not sure how many lumens they are but they are plenty bright enough for anything I have had to do.


----------



## HotWire (Jun 6, 2012)

I carry a Peak Vesuvius running on 10440. It's very bright. I don't know the max. I also carry a Lumipower powered by the same battery. I often carry my Preon 2 as well. I'm never far from other lights should I need them. An EDC is very handy.


----------



## liveris flashlights (Jun 7, 2012)

I have a lot of EDC flashlights between 265 and 500 lumens. My favorite one is the Nitecore IFE2 (max 345 lumen) because is adjustable from firefly to the max output.


----------



## JurT (Jun 7, 2012)

My EDC is currently the m3 with turbo head and it has now 380 lumens. I can switch to 450 lumens. I carry it in v71 polymer holster.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 11, 2012)

Main EDC light is usually one of several models pushing 200+ lumens. Currently a Milky-modded SureFire L1.


----------



## Child of Rawls (Jun 11, 2012)

Zodiac modded Preon 1=80 lumens
Muyshondt Aeon=114 lumens
Lumipower incendio XML on RCRs=very bright like 400 on high
McGizmo Haiku=140 lumens


----------



## HaileStorm (Jun 11, 2012)

My pocket edc is the xt2c which is 470lm. I find Klarus lights great for edc since there's access to strobe in any mode and I like to leave my lights on high when switched on. 

I also have my xt11 in my bag which is at 600lm and my Romisen rc-t602 in my car's console pushing "1000lm" according to the manufacturer. 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Danielight (Jun 11, 2012)

Recently, I started carrying a *Thrunite Ti "firefly"* as my EDC. It's rated at 60 lumens (high) and 0.04 lumens (low). As a small AAA light, it fits well in my pants pocket; since I work in a well-lighted office building, I really don't need a monster light for an EDC. Currently, I have the Thrunite 60/3 lumen model on order ($10.99 special). When that arrives, I'll probably start to carry that instead, and leave the "firefly" model on my nightstand.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jun 11, 2012)

About 300 lumens maximum, about 0.003 lumens minimum. A difference on the order of 100,000x seems like a wide-enough range of adjustment to me.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jun 11, 2012)

Most of my newer lights are EDC pocketlights, so the V10R with a RCR123/16340 is up to over 450LM, or so. The Xeno E03 with a 14500 in neutral white T5 is ~400LM, the ShiningBeam I-mini is 260LM with a CR123, maybe more with the RCR123 that's currently installed. The ZL SC-600 with 18650 is 750/500LM and the Fenix PD32 with an 18650 is 320LM, or so.


I'm rotating them almost daily, so that's why I have more than one listed.

Chris


----------



## reppans (Jun 12, 2012)

potpot said:


> For me, around 25 lumens has been more than enough for most of my daily usage even though my light can go higher.



+1

I EDC a Quark XML on 1x14500 so ~300 lumens, but day to day my typical L/M/H usage is 0.3/3/24 lumens. 115/300 lumens is reserved for showing off, or spotting forest rat deer.

I apparently have good night vision and hate charging/changing batteries.


----------



## chenko (Jun 12, 2012)

My Xeno E03 on a single eneloop blows out about 100 lumens of warm white goodness. It's perfect!


----------



## Xplorer (Jun 12, 2012)

I've got my Fenix LD01 on me at all time, 85Lumens on the package. I have yet to toss it in an integrating sphere to get an actual lumen count


----------



## vikingr (Jun 12, 2012)

I usually carry a Fenix LD10, which has max. of 100 lumes, at least that's what it says on the package 

I especially like the low mode, sometimes when searching for stuff in a bag or in the boot of the car, brighter is not always better.


----------



## SDM44 (Jun 12, 2012)

The ones I have with me all the time....


V11R with AA extender, running a 14500.... approx 500 lumens (keep this in my bag that's with or near me, along with a few spare AA alkaline batteries)

iTP A3 upgraded, running a 10440.... approx 225-250ish lumens (on my keychain so it's on me at all times - I keep a few spare AAA alkaline batteries in my bag with the V11R)


----------



## luceat lux vestra (Jun 13, 2012)

450+:devil: 4sevens Quark turbo X 123x2

hopefully soon to be 800+

I need more POWER


----------



## Brand X (Jun 13, 2012)

My EDC is an HDS Rotary so 200L, but very rarely do I use it on full power.


----------



## AZPops (Jun 13, 2012)

70 lumen T1A on my key ring. More then enough light, fact is I haven't use the light past it's approx 1/2 plus rotation on it's rotary head, and that was kind of too bright!


----------



## VIET PRIDE BULLIES (Jun 14, 2012)

IMO the more lumen out put the better.
Yes, you probably use the low low most of the time but it's not harm when your EDC could be super bright.


----------



## nativecajun (Jun 14, 2012)

3 / 40 / 180 4Sevens CR2 mini. In my pocket day or night. Has never flinched when asked to light. No problems what so ever. I also have a HDS Clicky that stays on my night stand. Or if I know I will be out after dark hiking or something I bring both the Mini CR2 and the HDS Clicky. I just leave Clicky at it's default settigs from Henry. I just love it for its default low. Just right for getting up in the night. Have been searching to get another light. Would love a three twisty like the CR2 But with 1LM or less for the low. .50 / 40 / 180 Would be a great light. If you know of one like that please send me a PM. Anything lower than 3lums. Way to high for getting up in the night. 1.5 on down to .5 Would love a CR2 with .50 / 40 / 180. Just wished my 4Sevens CR2 Mini to be that spec. Three lumens is way way high for getting up from sleep to go where ever in the house. Not "go" where ever in the house but to go where ever in the house. 

Funny,,,,, My Mini CR2 puts out 60 lumens more than the huge HDS because $100.00 was all I wanted to spend on a light at the time. So far I have not spent more than that on a light. I have bought many. Long story. If a relative needs a light I will give one to him. Or a young child in Pathfinders. " a program in our church like girl scouts and boy scouts". I will every so often give a needy child a light. You can tell who they are. The one that asks you to borrow a bowl to eat his oatmeal in for breakfast. Then asks if he can boil some water on my back pack stove. Then he asks for a pot to heat the water with. Well I fixed him all up with all he needed then later when I noticed later that he did not have a light I gave him one. So that is why I am looking for another. Anyone have experience with the quality of Klarus lights. I love their little AAA and AAAA gold ones. Would hate to use it but that is why I buy lights. They look like a piece of Jewlery though. I love the look. I like the AAA better not because of runtime like one would think but for the two little holes drilled in the tailcap lug instead of the loop in the AAAA one. And the length is the same for both lights. 

I went to check to make sure of the lengths of the Klarus gold lights. The AAA is longer then the AAAA one. MY BAD

Cajun


----------



## tmt (Jun 20, 2012)

right now my edc is a coast hp7. it's rated at 207 lm. I just bought a klarus xt11. It's gonna be my new edc. high mode is 600 lm but i think i will use the medium mode more often which is 150 lm.


----------



## 1080 (Jun 20, 2012)

my edc is a cheap SA-28 that serves my needs. Usually on the low setting......high when using it zoomed in


----------



## baterija (Jun 20, 2012)

Far and away most used as EDC is my LF3XT with a max (upgraded to XP-G R5) in bigchelis's sphere thread of 187 after warmup. Since mine has the stock XR-E R2 it's probably a touch below 150. It's not programmed with the max drive as one of my preset levels so I probably am not much over 100 unless I use the momentary max. That max only comes in occasionally.

My most carried secondary it a Proton Pro with a max around 100 lumens...at the emitter. Call it maybe 75 given losses. It's throwier so a brighter hotspot and serves well. 

I'm good with both although there are times where some more oomph would be useful. For EDC I do fine.


----------



## RiderOnTheStorm (Jun 21, 2012)

Mine tops out at 190 Lumens, but has low, med and high setting, for 70% I use low, the rest are either medium or high setting. I'd rather have the capability and not need it, and need it and not have it. I've haven't found myself in a situation where my EDC light wasn't bright enough. YMMV.


----------



## peterscm (Jun 22, 2012)

My EDC unit is Jetbeam BC10 and using AW RCR123A to drive it. I'm very happy with the brightness. Plan to get a backup unit Fenix E05 that using AAA to put in my coin wallet.


----------



## jumpstat (Jun 22, 2012)

Single cells are the best for edc IMHO. My PD-S and Haiku pushing approximately 150 and 200 lumens are the perfect edc for me. Multiple speeds and the ability to use rechRgeable cells is a plus point.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jun 25, 2012)

Eagletac D25C XMLU2 clicky 2.9" 

0.2 Lumen - 770 Lumen


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jun 25, 2012)

100 lumen original Surefire U2 with the Lux V. I use it indoors a lot so I'm usually on the middle settings.


----------



## TweakMDS (Jun 25, 2012)

32 or 105 lumen with the Fenix E11. My D25C Ti with XM-L T6 is coming in this week, but I haven't decided if I'll EDC it. I'll probably edc it in the winter as in the summer my edc is much more likely to get thrown around, fall out of my pocket or left in a hot car.


----------



## LightWalker (Jun 25, 2012)

GordoJones88 said:


> Eagletac D25C XMLU2 clicky 2.9"
> 
> 0.2 Lumen - 770 Lumen



The Eagletac D25C XMLU2 clicky is listed as having a 1 lumen low.

Edit: Ok, I seen the link.


----------



## DrunkUncas (Jun 25, 2012)

I EDC a Klarus NT 20 and use the brightest setting most of the time. I can't imagine carrying something with less than 200 lumens these days.


----------



## jmpaul320 (Jun 25, 2012)

Itp eos 96 lumen Max and et d25c clicky with rcr123 for 700+


----------



## bccan (Jun 25, 2012)

My edc is a Streamlight Stylus Pro @ 48 lumens. Manage an auto repair shop & use it multiple times a day. Tried keeping an L1 & G2L on me but too bulky. Tried the 3 cell AAA Blue Point (Snap On) & it is a tad long, though very bright. This SL "penlight" has ample brightness & is compact enough that it is barely noticeable in my pocket, that ensures it is always on hand. Good battery life too.


----------



## Robert_M (Jun 26, 2012)

I carry a SureFire 6P with a Nailbender XM-L U2 drop in. It has two modes; low is about 80 Lumens and High is about 750 Lumens at turn on.


----------



## moldyoldy (Jun 28, 2012)

LD01 with 10440 @ a lot, but unknown lumens. SC51 @ 200 lumens. LD15 @ 115 lumens is the lowest I would bother carrying. Otherwise SC60 @ 300 lumens or SC600 @ 750 lumens.


----------



## Lee1959 (Jun 28, 2012)

Would have to look up the old Fenix L0PSE that is my EDC. But it is less than the L0D which is rated at 85, 28, 9 lumens. So, less than that is my norm. I seldom need more and when I do I have them around. But I am past the need for super bright light, it was fun when LEDs first started growing into their own, having to buy each new thing that came around. Fun and expensive. It was sort of like moving west just because it was new and cool. But once you reach the ocean you settle down, guess I reached my ocean. But the L0P satisfies me now .


----------



## allyourblood (Jun 28, 2012)

Olight i3 at 70 lumens max, and 4Sevens QTLC at 205 max (though mine is set to 0.2 and 85 for each of the two modes).


----------



## Stilt (Jun 28, 2012)

200 to .33 with my HDS rotary. A great light that seems, IMO, impossible to replace with any other EDC.


----------



## Alland44 (Jun 30, 2012)

A noname, but good quality, 250 lumens zoomable light.
Just ordered zebralight sc600 and this will be my new EDC:


----------



## Random Dan (Jun 30, 2012)

My EDC has a max output of 300 lumens, but I usually use the medium 48 lumen mode.


----------



## grayhighh (Jul 2, 2012)

200lumens is enough for me.


----------



## caesarkidd (Jul 3, 2012)

always carrying nitecore D10 . . . around 120 lumens 
and also novatac 120T . . . also around 120 lumens 

two is one , one is none


----------



## samalw (Jul 3, 2012)

200...Surefire E2D. Love it! One reason...I'm in Illinoika...the only state that doesn't allow CCW and has a murder rate ~twice that of Kabul, Afghanistan.


----------



## fcz (Jul 3, 2012)

i have a no-name zoomable 370LM (at least that's what dealextreme says), and it's more than enough for me.


----------



## natas18 (Jul 7, 2012)

My EDC is a SF T1A Titan. I love the UI and I think it is bright enough for everyday tasks, my only wish is that SF offered that light in a warmer more incan like tint and it would be nice to get a little more throw out of it as well


----------



## Doggonit (Jul 7, 2012)

Mine's an old SureFire G2 with the P60. So that puts out, what, 65 lumens, give or take?


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jul 7, 2012)

Fenix PD30 R4. About 4 lumens on low, 70 on medium, 140 on high, and about 260 on turbo.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2012)

I've been playing around the last year with my two favorite EDC's. My Lummie Wee Ti is set to 50 lumens and is generally perfect if not almost too bright for what I need. I use my to basically close up the house and shop at night going from room to room without waking anyone. Then I've got my Quark X 123^2 which I've messed with at moonlight 0.3 lumens, 3 lumens and 65 lumens. I find the moonlight setting simply isn't enough and that other ambient light makes is near useless around the house. 3 lumens is good if it's really dark but I've found 65 to be really nice although it's a bit too bright for close up in the house. I do like to have the 360 lumens at my disposal though on the quark but I rarely kick that on unless I'm outside and want to look down to the end of the alley. I probably should have got my new light set to 40/250 but I got a new 100/250 Lummi Raw coming that I'm stoked on. 100 lumens is wicked bright if you ask me for around the house.


----------



## Perrinsf (Jul 11, 2012)

Definitely have two EDC favorites, and believe me, I have tried a lot of them. First choice is Fenix pd20. Incredible blend of power and compactness. 9-190 lumens with 4 levels of brightness plus strobe and SOS. Nice pocket clip so it goes everywhere with me. Best light for 90% of situations.

2nd pick is Thrunite Neutron 1c with XML led. .2 to 255 lumens. More floody due to XML, but still very bright. Like it because 5 levels of brightness, with a moonlight mode of .2 lumens. Love this one too, but no pocket clip, so I use the holster.

Cant go wrong with either one!


----------



## surgicalshot (Jul 17, 2012)

I carried the maglite XL-50 its 104 lumens max then 25 lumens and i always use the 104. I wanted more horses so i got a Foursevens quarkAA^2 pro and i love it... its max is 280 but now i find myself using the 24 lumens the most now.


----------



## Spankis (Jul 17, 2012)

Depending which car I'm driving (which set of keys I have), it may be either 10 lumens out of my Fenix E01, or around 20 out of my other single AAA Coast light. Both are satisfactory for getting around at night or into dark areas of buildings at work. I always have brighter lights in each car and in my tools at work, but I consider these my EDC lights as they're on my keychain.

I've grown to appreciate simplicity I suppose, in many aspects of my life.


----------



## Alland44 (Jul 19, 2012)

The Zebra is not going to be my edc.
Got a fandyfire hd2011 500lumen. (18,10 dollar)
This is now in my pocket instead of a 100 dollar zebra 

But i love my Zebra sc600 !


----------



## allyourblood (Jul 19, 2012)

I picked up an Olight T10 with a T15 body tube, so I've been flip-flopping between those two configurations. 210 or 115 lumens, depending.


----------



## Pointoflight (Jul 22, 2012)

What is the length of that light?


----------



## PackersNation (Jul 24, 2012)

Eagletac D25LC2= 741 lumens ( as advertised)


----------



## bushmattster (Jul 24, 2012)

Eagltac d25a XM-L ----.5 to 122 lumens. I use 8 or 75 lumens most of the time.
Fenix PD30 R5--------- 10 to 235 lumens. 10 or 75 lumens used the majority of the time.


----------



## Grmnracing (Jul 24, 2012)

Quark aa^2 XML. 
280 lumens is decent for an AA style light! 

Im wanting a sunwayman and something in titanium. So I may pick up the V10r ti+ as my new edc!


----------



## Darvis (Jul 24, 2012)

Oveready Lego with a cool tinted M91 @ ~450 lumens in my right pocket running on 2 18350's (I carry spares for it as well). I compliment this with a Zebralight SC51, so I have some low level options as well. 

I've found the brighter lights are not as overkill in daylight when you need to light a dark corner up, or the floor of your car and I appreciate the little extra something that M91 gives me when I'm walking to the car in the dead of night. 

I just prefer everything about the M91, but in reality, the M61 @ ~260 lumens is plenty bright as well... anything over 200 will more than get the job done.


----------



## Nephilite (Jan 30, 2013)

out of several high OTF lumen edc's i have, i love my eagletac D25LC2 741 lumen and use this mostly for work as i can easily place it in my mouth when i need two hands for a task. the combination of run time and compactness is what sold me on this light. even bought the same for my 10 yr old nephew for xmas. i wish they would bring out the exact in a Ti.


----------



## demoteamone (Jan 31, 2013)

LD10 R5 enough for me for EDC + for solo fishing & camping too.


----------



## troisanh (Jan 31, 2013)

Been digging JETBeam RRT01, dont miss the clicky button at all.


----------



## Maxbelg (Feb 1, 2013)

My EDC has 1100 lumen on high (Surefire C2 with Torchlab H3N Nichia 219 triple) but I mostly use the low and medium settings!


----------



## nangi (Feb 1, 2013)

i also got fenix e21 which is pretty good 150 lumens i guess


----------



## Stevereno1 (Feb 1, 2013)

I edc a Fenix E05 R2, which is 27 lumens. It is a great size to carry on a keychain.


----------



## PANGES (Feb 2, 2013)

I always have my ITP A3 EOS Upgraded on my keychain w/ a 10440 as well as my Fenix PD32UE in my backpack, so I would say it's safe to say around 900 lumens or so total. =P


----------



## magnum70383 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hmm...... I'm EDCing my Zebralight S6330 now in my winter jacket pocket. 2400+ lumens..........HAHAHAA


----------



## liveris flashlights (Feb 5, 2013)

I always use flashlights between 300 and 500 lumens for EDC. For example: Fenix PD32, Nitecore IFE2 or Olight M20S-X.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Feb 5, 2013)

Which one?
Solarforce L2 with XM-L drop-in- 500 lumens
Quark Pro QP2A XP-G2- 250 lumens
Fenix PD30 R4- 250 lumens

It is winter so, yes, I carry all three. Sometimes more.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Feb 5, 2013)

Most of my EDC lights are in the 200 - 300 lumen range for top speed. My most used modes, however, are the sub-lumen "moonlight" ones in the middle of the night, with max speed being my second-most-used for when the dog has to go out at night. I don't find myself using mid-level modes all that often.


----------



## gravelmonkey (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow, a lot of people with big pockets it seems! I'm not sure I could EDC my Surefire 6P without getting funny looks from people! 

Usually carry a Peak Eiger 10180 Nichia 219 on keys (200+? Lumens?)
Then usually a L3 Illumination's L10, Nichia 219 (100ish Lumens?) or a ZL H51c (130 Lumens)
If I've got bigger pockets, a Fenix LD20 (Modded with Nichia 219... c.130 Lumens).

I value (perceived) quality over quantity of lumens! 

GM


----------



## markr6 (Feb 5, 2013)

4.5 lumens on my Photon II keychain light. OOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## flashy bazook (Feb 5, 2013)

First I agree with the poster who said that an EDC flashlight is one that is a reasonably small, general purpose flashlight that is expected to be useful under a variety of non-specialized circumstances and carried on one's person most of the time without the need for frequent hip replacement operations!

With this definition, I question the very high lumens mentioned by several posters here, since the need for either a room lighter or a yard lighter is really a specialized need. If the high lumens are going to be used extensively, then the battery requirements will be such that the light will no longer be considered an EDC flashlight.

Moreover the high lumens do not translate to long throw, because the form of the EDC light tends to be general (so no aspheric lenses, or specialized reflectors). An exception might be the Surefire TIR system, perhaps acceptable for general use if you are willing to also carry a diffuser with you (I do).

OK, so what about the max lumens on this EDC?

One good way to think about issues like this is to consider the lessons of history. The EDC that started it all was the HDS, and the most popular for a long time was the HDS 60. It had, you guessed it, 60 lumens on max. And I agree that 60 lumens is a very useful output. So we can consider 60 lumens as a kind of minimum.

The question then is, how much higher should the max lumen output be, considering all the advances in LED and emitter technology since the HDS 60?

Here runtime enters the equation, calculated with 1xC123A primary battery, the classic EDC configuration. If you prefer a 1xAA, no problem, but then you have to reduce the max lumen since the AA has less capacity than the C123A.

Again, some of the classic EDC flashlights put a minimum of 1 hour runtime (McGizmo PD-S, the updated HDS, etc.). So, you are talking 200 lumens or maybe a bit more depending on emitter efficiency. So that's your max lumen output.

Again, personally I feel that a flashlight that gives something like 60 lumens at some output level and has 200 lumen also available is a great combination.

Finally, what if you get say one of these new XM-L wonders with 500 lumens on max? And some type of UI that let's you access lower levels as well? Again, my personal belief is that you will use the 500 lumen output rarely, since most circumstances where it would be useful have to do with long throw, and you won't get that (XM-L is very inefficient for throw) and if you really want to access 500 lumens for reasonable lengths of time then you will find your flashlight getting longer or fatter or both, and definitely exiting the EDC definition.


----------



## mgscheue (Feb 5, 2013)

Fenix E05 (30 lumens) on my keychain so that's the one I always have with me. Nice and small, good floody beam, sufficient brightness for most everyday tasks.


----------



## mgscheue (Feb 5, 2013)

magnum70383 said:


> Hmm...... I'm EDCing my Zebralight S6330 now in my winter jacket pocket. 2400+ lumens..........HAHAHAA



That's the one nice thing about winter: big pockets.  I tend to have something with me that's bigger than what I'd normally carry, too.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 7, 2013)

Right now I'm using my Jetbeam PA10 w/ a 14500 Lion battery. Supposedly makes 650 lumens but using a lithium, it only set at High mode. With a primary or NiMh, I can use the differnt settings including strobe. But who uses those other modes, anyways? LOL


----------



## Bumble (Feb 7, 2013)

at work (construction) i edc an olight s10 baton in my pocket (320 lumens good floody light which works very well on rcrs),
but when im not at work its normally an eagletac d25lc2 xpg-2 with 18650 (350 lumens approx) ....,or a d25c 2013 Ti xpg-2 on rcr123 (around 300-400 lumens)

edit ! forgot to add i always take a back pack to work, which carries a nitecore EA4 in it


----------



## gradio (Feb 7, 2013)

Fenix LD12 currently.
3/27/60/115 lumens.

I mostly use the 27 lumen I'd say. Using Eneloop AA also in it.

Currently in the thinking stage for something else to edc - the M11r is in focus up to this point. But have a good bit more thinking & reading to do.


----------



## Fuzzuki (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow. I am surprised. Most people carry under 200 for a EDC.
I have to weigh in at over 375.
The lowest EDC I carry would be my Olight S10.
I have other small carries that come in around 500.
But my favorite EDC is my Eagltac D25LC2 XPG.


----------



## Studey (Feb 7, 2013)

flashy bazook said:


> With this definition, I question the very high lumens mentioned by several posters here, since the need for either a room lighter or a yard lighter is really a specialized need. If the high lumens are going to be used extensively, then the battery requirements will be such that the light will no longer be considered an EDC flashlight.
> 
> Moreover the high lumens do not translate to long throw, because the form of the EDC light tends to be general (so no aspheric lenses, or specialized reflectors). An exception might be the Surefire TIR system, perhaps acceptable for general use if you are willing to also carry a diffuser with you (I do).
> 
> ...



Like many others, I have carried a TIR Surefire for several years as a general use lights and they did just fine. If YOUR uses require lower or floodier output, that's fine, but that doesn't mean that other people don't need or want more lumens or a throwier light.

My EDC is a 3P size light that puts out about 1000 lumens on high. I use the high all the time, not just the medium and low, and I find the size completely manageable. Everyone has different definitions of what is acceptable to them, hence the wonderful assortment of lights that we have available to us today.


----------



## Grizzman (Feb 7, 2013)

My primary EDC is a High/Low MD2 putting out 300 lumens from a Malkoff M61N. When I need a smaller form factor, I grab a VME'd SF E2L Outdoorsman running......you guessed it, a 300 lumen M61N.

I got by just fine for years with the 200 TIR lumen output of the E2DL. One of these months, I'll be back in the 200 lumen arena when my HDS arrives (but I'll probably tolerate vs. love the tint).

Grizz


----------



## Quasar77 (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm using a Thrunite T20(xp-g r5 with smooth reflector). High is 185 lumens which is plenty bright for me(reaches out to about 50 yards). There is now a T21 model with a higher lumens rating and an xm-l for more flood, if that's what you prefer. The single aa lights seem a little short on brightness, so I opted for the cr123a battery format.


----------



## argleargle (Feb 12, 2013)

1. Note that these numbers are maker claims. Take them with a grain of salt.
2. Note EDC = "Every Day Carry," If you carry it every day it qualifies, even if it's a Maxabeam. 

Oveready H3 Triple: 1600 lumens
Jetbeam PC10 RCR123x1: 500 lumens
Lumapower LM21 AAA/3.7 lion: 350 lumens.

Yeah, I actually EDC this stuff. I occasionally wear a Solarforce Gladiator 18650x4 in the hip holster for fun.

Anyone in this thread need a backpack or satchel to contain their EDC?  Women have such an *EDC advantage* with those purses...:thinking:


----------



## cerbie (Feb 12, 2013)

gravelmonkey said:


> Wow, a lot of people with big pockets it seems! I'm not sure I could EDC my Surefire 6P without getting funny looks from people!
> 
> Usually carry a Peak Eiger 10180 Nichia 219 on keys (200+? Lumens?)
> Then usually a L3 Illumination's L10, Nichia 219 (100ish Lumens?) or a ZL H51c (130 Lumens)
> ...


You got me beat all around, in lumens, even so. Due to wondering about the durability if the threads, I'd kept my Icon Modus out of EDC use, but then I found some cheap, so have extras, now. My EDC is now a whopping 50 lumens, _on high_. But, it's going to take another good TIR optic or reflector, like McR, to beat the usefulness of the beam. The beam makes it far better for most uses I have than 2-4x the output in either pure throw (usless up close) or pure flood (no spot for short distances).

I'd prefer a higher maximum pocket rocket mode to be an option, but I don't know of anything out there under $150 that would be as good to use and carry, and the high on it is enough 99% of the time. The Rebel Zebralights are a close 2nd, but I find ZLs too small and dense for pocket carry, and the pocket clip not strong enough to keep it secure.

I also still carry my old Nichia CS Arc AAA P on my keys, but I'm seriously considering changing it out for a Splash Flash, once I get one with a color I like (there's just something about an orange key fob that doesn't do it for me).


----------



## jph0200 (Feb 13, 2013)

Klarus XT11 - 600 max
Klarus XT2C - 470 max
Nitcore MT2C - 360 max

Usually step the 2 Klarus lights down to medium 150 and keep the MT2C on low preset


----------

